# Most comfortable shoes.....ever????  Nov. 2011 update



## Dub (Jun 13, 2011)

Crazy design finally won me over after a couple of buddies tried them and gave a solid thumbs-up.


They said that knee and back pains are greatly diminished after a couple of weeks of use.


Early 40's and feeling every year of it with arthritic knees and a repaired ankle and trying to get back into shape has me feeling all sorts of pains and weird strains.

I'm in no way trying to "shape-up" using shoes that work you extra hard.....that's why I avoided these things in the past.  I now have learned that the comfort provided by these shoes is unreal.  The impact is absorbed and your arch is so well padded that it's crazy.


The rocker design on these felt very odd when I tried them on in the store, and after wearing them all day, the "oddness" is still there but I feel great.

The DVD and book that came with them says to break yourself in slowly over a couple of weeks of acclimation.  Too bad I watched and read after the day has eneded.

Took a brisk 2 mile walk this afternoon and my normal pains were not near as strong as normal.  Pain is usually what ends these walks.  Today it was my dog.  She was giving up on me.


They don't look any worse than any of my other running/walking shoes.  The cushioning pad looks a little odd but it really does dampen shock each step.  They simulate walking in sand.


















I'll give them a week longer and see how they do.  I noticed the store had a number of casual style shoes with the same style sole.  I may have to add these if things work out well.


Less pain without more pills.....oh yeah, I'll take that anyday.  Anything that helps me shed some pounds painlessly.


Anyone else tried this style of shoe?




UPDATE:

Day 2: Tread mill for 3 miles on second day and many of the "normal" aches simply weren't there.


Day 3: Tread mill for another 3 miles and great trend continues.

Day 4: Another 3 miles on the tread mill and wearing them all day on my day off.

Ordered a pair today for work.  I'm stoked....painfree walking on the job....haven't felt that in decades.  Hope they get here fast!!!!!


I've not had any of the "normal" ibuprophen or acetaminapin to supplement my arthritis med at all since adopting these shoes.  This is huge....really huge.  Who'd of thought that comfortable shoes would help your liver?



I know it's a goofy thread topic, but folks there is no substitution to feeling good.  It affects every aspect of your life.

I'll update with future opinions for those who care to know.  

Again, I was way, way wrong about these sole styles.  I'm glad my buddies were insistent and I gambled a few bucks and tried myself.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2011)

I have to agree with you. I have a pair of the solid white ones that I got for work and my knees and feet don't bother me at all when I wear them. 

If I wear them to the track WOW! My calves and abs feel it! 

My only problem with wearing them to work is this. I'm not a naturally graceful person. I tend to be quite clumsy and keeping your balance in them while holding a needle steady in someone's arm can be a challenge.  

I'm glad I saw this thread. I need to break mine out and start wearing them again.


----------



## Dub (Jun 19, 2011)

I can understand your reservations for not wearing them to work ...ouch!

I'm clumsy on my good days. These things do create some awkward moments 
One of the few aspects of my job that I dislike is wearing safety shoes.   Hard to find anything remotely comfortable.   I'm still looking after 19 years of manufacturing supervision.  Hopefully the Skecher Magnate Safety work shoes I ordered Friday will be the ticket.

It's gonna be wild wearing them on the long shifts, but I'll see how it goes.  I hope the comfort is the same as this running shoe has been this first week.


----------



## rockwalker (Jun 22, 2011)

i know you have probably heard it before but as far as good work shoes or boots not real sure what your looking for but I have a pair of Ariat Work hog boots and those things are the cats meow. I am on my 2nd pair in 3.5 years and the day after i bought my first pair I spent the entire next day at Dollywood wearing them over 14 hours of walking and standing. Had to make sure they were good to go before I drove back home. I found myself in need of another pair of work boots and I went through a few Justin boots and even tried the designer safety shoes and I ended up back in a pair of Ariat work boots. 


I had no intention of hijacking your thread but if you find yourself in the market for a good pair of safety shoes and cant seem to find any think about trying the Ariat brand. The story I was told (just hearsay i dont know it to be true ) was that Ariat was started by 2 women that worked for reebok and decided to start a boot company with the idea to make the most comfortable boots out there and in my opinion after going through all sorts of boots and safety shoes the last 9 years looking for the right pair the Ariat boots are the best I have seen by far.


----------



## Dub (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the tip on that brand.  I'll look 'em up for sure.

My new safety toe Shape-Ups came in today.

They seem to have even more cushioning than my SRT runners.











They are no "uglier " than my other steel toed shoes and feel a lot better.

I'll update results after a week of wearing.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 25, 2011)

rockwalker said:


> i know you have probably heard it before but as far as good work shoes or boots not real sure what your looking for but I have a pair of Ariat Work hog boots and those things are the cats meow. I am on my 2nd pair in 3.5 years and the day after i bought my first pair I spent the entire next day at Dollywood wearing them over 14 hours of walking and standing. Had to make sure they were good to go before I drove back home. I found myself in need of another pair of work boots and I went through a few Justin boots and even tried the designer safety shoes and I ended up back in a pair of Ariat work boots.
> 
> 
> I had no intention of hijacking your thread but if you find yourself in the market for a good pair of safety shoes and cant seem to find any think about trying the Ariat brand. The story I was told (just hearsay i dont know it to be true ) was that Ariat was started by 2 women that worked for reebok and decided to start a boot company with the idea to make the most comfortable boots out there and in my opinion after going through all sorts of boots and safety shoes the last 9 years looking for the right pair the Ariat boots are the best I have seen by far.




I do have to agree with you 100% on that. 

I bought a pair of Ariat H2O work/general purpose boots and they are by far the most comfortable work boots I've ever owned. They're the first pair I've ever worn that have terrific arch support. I wear them for just general outside things and hunting when it's cool enough that I don't need snake boots but not cold enough for my Sorel winter boots. 

I've had mine for about four years now and was thinking the other day about buying another pair because with my luck they'll discontinue them.


----------



## Dub (Jun 27, 2011)

Gonna give those Ariat boots a strong look.


I worked a pair of 13hr shifts this weekend wearing the new Safety Shape-Ups.

All I can say is.....relief was mine!!!!


The cushioning provided by these made the normal pounding the concrete tends to give me a much improved experience.

They are slightly more "awkward" than my SRT models but much softer on the impacts.

Two of my employees stopped me on different occasions and commented that my limp was gone and wanted to know what I'd been doing to lose it.

I'm just so very grateful that I've found a product that has, in conjunction with my arthritis meds, made my life much better.  No supplemental Advil or Tylenol and no having to back off on my walking, treadmill or workouts.  Progress is progressing, so to speak.


It was worth the $100 gamble on the SRTs and worth it again on the work shoes.  Sorry to rave on about this product but it's made a huge difference in my life and I'd love to see others benefit as well.


Good luck with all your occupational and fitness endeavors.

Life is good!!!!!


----------



## Buckbuster (Jun 27, 2011)

Dub, where can I find those shoes?


----------



## golffreak (Jun 28, 2011)

After having 9 knee and 2 back surgeries, and after talking to several customers that love them, I just ordered a pair. If I like them, I will order another color.


----------



## Dub (Jun 29, 2011)

Good luck.  

Give yourself some time with them around the house....get your sea legs, so to speak and then have fun.

I really like the SRT sole the best.  Wore them on my day off Monday, all day, and to the gym for weights followed by 3.7 miles of incline on the treadmill.

Love 'em.


Good luck.


----------



## Buckbuster (Jun 29, 2011)

Where do you buy them?


----------



## Dub (Jun 29, 2011)

The local mall here has a Sketchers store.  That's were I bought my first pair.

Academy Sports carries the walking version and the SRT version, but I don't know if they carry wide sizes like the Skechers store does.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jun 29, 2011)

A good pair of regular steel-toe work shoes is Wolverine Durashocks, I used to work as a route delivery guy for Coke, and I went through shoes every three months, until I switched to the Durashocks.  Super comfortable and I got over a year of use out of every pair, kicking under hand-trucks and jumping in and out of trucks all day.


----------



## golffreak (Jul 1, 2011)

The shoes came in today. I have to say that it is very strange having a dvd come with your shoes.


----------



## golffreak (Jul 2, 2011)

Ya'll must be right about getting used to them. I've had them on for about 4 hours now and my knee and back hurt much worse than normal. I'll stick it out though and report back after 1 week.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Jul 6, 2011)

*Skechers Shoes on Sale at Sears Now.....*

I don't know how long it will last, but there is currently a SALE on different models of Skechers 'Shape-Ups' at the following Sears web site.
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/v_10153_12605_Shoes?sbf=Brand&sbv=Skechers&sid=ISx20070515x00001a&psid=34x894373


I just received the 3 pairs I ordered for around $120 total cost with FREE SHIPPING too.

The pair I like the best are these ones.....

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_07699650000P?lid=IExTrans_ItemNumber_link&rioptype=SRS&sid=IExTransSearsShipConfirmation&eml=


I also decided to give this pair of Avia Men's Defender 'Work N Burn' walking shoes a try too for $40.  
They are modeled along the lines of the Skecher 'Shape-Ups'.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_07699409000P?lid=IExTrans_ItemNumber_link&rioptype=SRS&sid=IExTransSearsShipConfirmation&eml=


----------



## Buckbuster (Jul 7, 2011)

I bought me a pair of Skechers today. I did not get a DVD with them.


----------



## troy001 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice buddy.. I like all these pairs.. even i can't choose which one is the best..


----------



## jbales (Jul 25, 2011)

golffreak said:


> Ya'll must be right about getting used to them. I've had them on for about 4 hours now and my knee and back hurt much worse than normal. I'll stick it out though and report back after 1 week.



I've had my eye on this thread, any feedback?  Or did I miss it?


----------



## Dub (Jul 26, 2011)

Well, it's been over a month now and I'm still of the same opinion that I was when I started the thread.....my SRT shoes are the most comfortable shoes I've ever worn.  I've worn them for 80+ miles on the treadmill.

If I'm not at work then I'm wearing either these SRT shoes or I'm sleeping.   My wife and I went out the other night and she laughed when she saw I was wearning a nice polo, khaki slacks and my SRT's.  She just shook her head and laughed at me.  Can't beat comfort.

They have worked very well for me on the treadmill as they disapate the shock each step creates.  They are excellent for weight lifting, too.  The extra cushioning is much appreciated when you are doing standing free weights.

I'll be shopping around really soon for another pair...perhaps a different color.  I want to be ready when these wear out.  

Good luck all.   YMMV, but I hope that you get the same benefits that I have so far.


----------



## gstanfield (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the positive reviews Dub. All too often we look online and only see people bashing a product they had bad luck with. It's refreshing to see someone passing along a positive experience  

George


----------



## golffreak (Jul 28, 2011)

jbales said:


> I've had my eye on this thread, any feedback?  Or did I miss it?



Sorry. Been in and out of town all month. I have become used to them. To the point that they are all that I wear. It may have taken me longer to get used to them because of all of the knee surgeries that I've had. But now I don't even know that I'm wearing them. I would recommend them to anyone, but I would tell them to be patient with them. The first 10 days or so were rough.


----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2011)

Update:

These shoes are simply miraculous.

They've helped me tackle one of my toughest obstacles.



This is very representative of how I looked in February, 2011:












Since March 1, 2011, I walked hundreds of miles in my Skecher Shape-Ups....home, gym and at work (safety shoe version).

I've lifted tons of weight wearing these shoes.

I've been able to get rid of my orthotic inserts with these shoes....immediately.  YMMV, but they worked for me.


This pic was taken this morning by my wife:

112 lbs lost since March 1, 2011










They are like a secret weapon to my fat loss.  They absorb impact so well and don't transfer it to my knees.


Good luck to you all.  I hope your pains and aches are managable while you stretch and reach for your personal goals.  Please know that if I can get off to a good start, so can you.  It is so doable.

Go for it.


----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2011)

My running shoes that I first posted are wearing.

Headed by the Skechers store today and loaded up on some more.  It's worth noting that until today I was the absolute last guy on the planet that would wear sandals.....the last.

Truth is that these are so comfortable that I just don't care how goofy I look.








I'm still hard at it, although I've been lifting more than cardio.  I've got to put cardio back into the mix at a daily rate once again.

I've lost 118 lbs since starting this in March.  

It is much, much easier when your feet aren't killing you as you do it.


----------



## Johnny Reb (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats!  Keep up the good work Dub!!!


----------



## gstanfield (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats and thanks for the update!

Just so you know, you're not the last guy to wear sandals, I still refuse to.


----------



## Signal_24 (Nov 15, 2011)

Man what a great job keep it up!  @ Dub


----------



## Dub (Jan 13, 2012)

Folks I'm eat up wid these Skechers.  My son gives me grief about 'em: "Dad, you wear them to work, gym, beach, church...different pair for everywhere....you are a geek."

He's right, of course.  Total geek.

I've had so much foot arch, ankle and knee pain due directly to being fat and grossly overweight and these have been the only shoes that helped.  My work hours are 13+ hour shifts and my off work fun is much more rigorous now, too.  I've gotta be comfortable.

A sad time has come as my first and favorite pair are simply worn slap out.  Sad part is they no longer make them in 13W.  Trying one of their new men's shape ups today..we'll see how they do.  They are way lighter than my original pair.  That may not be a good thing.....don't know yet.

http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa317/Dub007_photo/2012-01-13_14-41-34_602.jpg







It sure is funny that my old ugly Sasquatch looking self is jelly for a shoe company....strange things are amiss


----------



## trickymickey (Mar 11, 2012)

*crocs rx*

you should try a pair of the crocs rx cloud shoes,they are awesome,I believe you have to buy them online though.


----------



## Buckbuster (Apr 18, 2012)

I was going to get a pair of shape ups today and they are hard to find now. No skecher store near where I live.


----------

